# Shed hunting



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Anybody getting out? Any good finds yet? I made it out today and found half of a small eight pointer, little chewed on already.......... Planning on doing some stomping tomorow............. good luck


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I went out today after work. Didn't find anything. Perhaps this weekend...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Have been looking on and off for the past month. Have found 4 so far with all this stupid snow. Still plenty of deer still holding both sides.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I found a nice up and coming ten point rack last Saturday buried in snow. I saw 2" of one tine sticking out of snow and ice. Also found a dead 2.5 year old 8 point. I've seen lots of bucks with no antlers this week. I have found that they seem to drop earlier in hard winter years.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Found sheds of 10 point yesterday in the snow 130 class buck... I really like hunting sheds in snow because you can find the beds... Today all snow had melted and had no luck...


----------



## oatboy1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Have not found any yet this year


----------



## oatboy1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Going to go out tomorrow and look again


----------



## oatboy1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Found these last year


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

My 7yr old son and I went out looking at the metro park today for a few hours but no luck. It was our first time trying. We had a great time hiking in the woods. I've never hunted deer before though we did manage to find some areas where we could tell they traveled through. Anybody willing to share a few tips on what's worked for them. We are rookies. Thank you.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Go on cloudy days, sheds stick out better from the background on cloudy days. Carry binos and glass anything that looks like antler. Put down boot leather. Sometimes I find them where I expect to find them(food, sanctuary, etc), and sometimes I find them elsewhere.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Found 2 so far. Still seeing racked bucks. Just this morning had a 6pt and a 8pt pushing a doe all over in the back yard. If the rain stops will go out and look some more.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Made it out yesterday with two friends......... We managed to find half of a small 8pt, about 4hrs of stomping....... We have seen lots of deer holding bone still also... Well Ill keep trucking the woods, It will pay off soon


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

found a small pair 8 pointer rabbit hunting saturday. Pretty pumped it was my first complete set I ever found.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Made it out to another spot................. My buddy found a nice 5by and I found a 8pt skull..........


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice finds. I did well last year, hopefully I have the same luck this year.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't wait to get out. Wife and I did well last year! Seen some big dear this year that id love to find the sheds on. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

Pulled stands this weekend and looked throughout the woods for sheds. Tons of tracks and beds but no sheds......


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

My cousin sent me the pics of the ones he found this weekend. Pretty good weekend for him. He keeps hounding me to go with him but I am in ice fishing mode right now.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats a great haul your cousin had for a weekend, I would be happy............


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Made it a few times lately.............. found a few more............ Seeing plenty with headgear still too


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Anybody finding any?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been out twice and have found three. 2 baskets and 1 2.5 yr old 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

found one side in my suburban Willoughby front yard a couple weeks ago. the one side had four points. wife saw it first while pulling in the driveway, under my huge oak tree. We had a couple 10 point bucks frequenting that tree.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats awesome steelmagoo, Wish I found them that easy, I gotta cover a million miles in the woods to find mine.............. I would definitely look over your yard again if you got nice bucks frequenting it..... Maybe a few more laying around


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

5 so far this year. One big. Two medium. Two small.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I havent even been out yet with this weather....problem is that where I usually find them is around the creek bottom and its flooooodddeeddd right now....no good i think a lot of them get washed away which stinks! Hopefully get out next weekend.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Found two matched sets so far along with 4 other antlers. So 8 total.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Small bucks are dropping now found three sheds Friday that still had fresh blood on them...


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Stumphawg, its funny you say that! Ive found all small guys last few trips............. But doing good none the less........ Still seeing some holding too.. Heres what ive found so far and two skulls


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Busted out the whole collection from all my years of shed hunting today............... Up to to 68 bones, and have tossed probably 35 chewed old bones to my squirrels in my yard over the years.............. Thats a lot of walking right there for me over the years, hope you like the pic........ sorry pic a little dark


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

awesome pic. You can make you some lights with those.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

sweet pic man, thats definitely putting in the time to find them.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Any 'shed hunters' interested in trading some antler for a rifle cartridge pen with an antler upper barrel please send me a pm 



The pens in the pic have wood or acrylic in place of antler in the upper barrel


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Have found 12 sheds so far this year.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, nice bunch of sheds Phishy.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

This is clearly a popular hobby. I'm curious why the intrigue is there. I'm not asking to be critical, I'm just curious as to why people do this. Since you're the passionate bunch, I figure I'll get a few answers.

Once you find them, what do you do with them? Are sheds more fun to find than it is to harvest the antlers from a deer you hunted? 

As a fellow outdoorsman, I'm always curious when people find enjoyment in something I've never tried (see: ice fishing, morel mushroom hunting, birding, etc). I appreciate any responses.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My goal for hunting sheds is to find a matched pair and then bag the buck the following year. Preferably of a decent size. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I just like to get outside and walk around in the woods......good exercise


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

For me its an excuse to be outside.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Socdad, will this work for you.............


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes, that size would be very useful  I even use the base of the antler for different projects.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

jcustunner24 said:


> This is clearly a popular hobby. I'm curious why the intrigue is there. I'm not asking to be critical, I'm just curious as to why people do this. Since you're the passionate bunch, I figure I'll get a few answers.
> 
> Once you find them, what do you do with them? Are sheds more fun to find than it is to harvest the antlers from a deer you hunted?
> 
> As a fellow outdoorsman, I'm always curious when people find enjoyment in something I've never tried (see: ice fishing, morel mushroom hunting, birding, etc). I appreciate any responses.


I've found the sheds of younger bucks to watch them grow into a mature buck... Some I've harvested which was cool watching how the rack has changed in a few years and others just glad they made it through season to pass on their genes! A chandelier of found sheds by hard work is another reason!!!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

phishyone1 said:


> Busted out the whole collection from all my years of shed hunting today............... Up to to 68 bones, and have tossed probably 35 chewed old bones to my squirrels in my yard over the years.............. Thats a lot of walking right there for me over the years, hope you like the pic........ sorry pic a little dark


Nice!!! I need to do this...


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I like shed hunting to keep the cabin fever at bay....... Its great exercise, good to keep tally of bucks in your area, its exciting when you find a good size bone too............. something for me to do when the rivers are high or frozen


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

We hang our sheds on a wall in the barn. That way we can stare at them. It's cool to watch genetics over the years. My reason for shed hunting is that I like deer and I like the woods. This is the best time of year to scout around in areas that you won't enter any other time of year.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Brother and I went out Fri and found these here in Ashtabula co.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

dang I need a bunch of those


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Socdad, One of the pens I got from you I took and had engraved for my dad................ Gave it to him, he was pumped................ heres a pic but you cant see that great but............. Thanks again


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Glad to hear that you, and your dad, like them.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Been out twice. No sheds. Going to try a few more times.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I was out cutting firewood on Saturday. Saw 9 deer and one of them was still sporting his antlers! Decent 6 point...no wonder I haven't found any this year...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I got the opp last week to visit Saskatoon Saskatchewan to look at a facility my co purchased. 

Passing by an office I saw these horns. I tracked him down and he has pics of over 300 from last year and this year. His kill collection was also impressive.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

phishyone1 ... I wanteed to give you a look at what I did with some of that antler you sent me. (click pic for larger photo)

 

Thanks again


----------

